# Jumping in western?



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

The main down side of jumping in a western saddle is the tendency to get impaled on the horn. LOL trust me been there done that, it hurts.

I would check the fit of your English saddle, it could be the reason he's acting up.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

If would be okay if just about every Western saddle that is ridden and NOT used to chase and tie up cattle has that HORN that can jab you in the stomach over a jump.
I do NOT recommend them for jumping. Jumping should be done:
--bareback
--english all-purpose, or close-contact
--McClellan (the pommel has no horn and is the same height as the cantle)
--High School dressage saddle
--Austrailian stock saddle
--Mountain stock saddle--hard to explain but it resembles a western but has no horn


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

I wouldn't jump western, that horn can be dangerous if something happens and you land wrong. If he doesn't like english do bareback. Start with trot poles and move up as you get more comfortable with his movement. And it is great for building balance


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I've rode over teeny cross rails both western and english. Western just isn't practical for so many reasons. 

I'd check your saddle fit. That could be what makes him grumpy.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have seen more than one lady hook her bra on the horn when jumping in a western saddle. These were little jumps too , like a log on the trail, I used to work at a riding stable & took out groups. I'd say once a week some lady would leave the trails bra-less!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

If the horse won't go in an english saddle, you have no business trying to jump, lol. Either something is wrong with your seat, the saddle, your leg, or the horse's back - problems that could be exacerbated by putting extra stress and excitement on the horse by teaching it to jump. You could ride in an english saddle with western reins though. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I've heard horror stories of saddle horns going through thighs and stomachs and such. I _have_ jumped in a Western saddle, but it's usually on trail.

Perhaps she doesn't like the English saddle because of incorrect fit or rider position?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Old thread, same subject:

http://www.horseforum.com/jumping/jumping-western-saddle-17975/

The jumping style in the 1800s was to sit back and have a straight back. It limited how high the horses could jump, which is why everyone switched over around 1900. But if it were me, I'd try to find a jump saddle that fit the horse.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow, a lot of replies in just the time at work...

It's not just my saddle, and I'm by far not the only person to have tried working him. Several riders have attempted it, and everyone likes him, but everyone keeps saying the same thing as me - he acts up and veers off in funny directions. I think I'll look into hornless saddle, because I have heard of gutting yourself and I really rather not do that (even if mine is small and has to ever gut me... including when a horse rolled over on me).

Three of us witness him - me being the rider, and two horse-raised women (one being a trainer of students, the other a horse trainer) - I sat in as perfect of a position as I could get. The second time I had ever used the saddle, I asked others to check if it looks like it fit him good enough, because I didn't want it riding his withers since they are a tad high, but not to the point that he needs a gel pad. He's fine standing still, but the moment you ask him to move forward, it's all over. He's done everything with me at just a walk. I don't blame him one bit (some of it really was my fault). But, with the three of us as witnesses, I went from sitting the prettiest position I could conjure to relaxing into a western position, and he went from "I hate this" to "omfgyesthankyou" and did everything I wanted him to do without veering or walking into the wall. 

The trainer who I ride with (Hillari) grew up western, and used to jump western all the time. I could use her eyes and knowledge to keep watch of me, and if it doesn't sound like a horrible idea, I'll look into a hornless saddle. And don't worry folks, my current saddle isn't much heavier than a large English saddle, and I don't plan on moving up the weight scale much. I'm also thinking of getting a custom saddle for us, which might even help.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i do it my horse was fine and nothing bad happened we jumped tons westren and he loved it, he liked english and we went a lot higher but i wouldnt go over his knee jumping.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I bet your english saddle is too narrow for Butterscotch and the tree points are digging into his flanks/shoulders something fierce.

I bet he wouldn't care what the saddle looks like if it didn't hurt him.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

What I do when and if I jump in a western saddle is I grab the horn and one-hand it, specifically so that way I don't kill myself. LOL. Of course normally jumping in the western saddle is on the trail (Or on accident! :rofl


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Ink said:


> The main down side of jumping in a western saddle is the tendency to get impaled on the horn. LOL trust me been there done that, it hurts.
> 
> I would check the fit of your English saddle, it could be the reason he's acting up.


I wasn't jumping butivetaken a horn to the gut once and right you are! The hors ei was riding....well I love him but he's not the most graceful horse ever he didn't see the slight drop off from the brodge we were on to the ground I THOUGHT he did.....


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Mildot, I don't thnk you read my last post. I'm not the only one to ride him, I don't own a saddle, I borrow one. I have actually used two separate saddles on him. Other people of different levels of experience have ridden him with the same results. They all used different saddles. I'm pretty sure he DOESN'T care what the saddle looks like. I'm POSITVE he hates how it feels, which is why I'm going to experiment with the gel pad as a last restort to see if it helps. Also, the saddle I use is large and seems to fits him pretty well. He doesn't express pain really, just kind of an "I don't wanna" attitude. If it does pinch, apparently every saddle ever put on him at this barn pinches him.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

It might not even be the English saddle that's causing the horse to act differently. Like the OP said other people have tried him English so I would assume that would mean different English saddles. It might be the rider or riders. 90% of horse related issues are caused by the rider. 

I'm not saying the OP or anyone else is a bad rider but your legs are in a different position in an English saddle. Perhaps the horse is uncomfortable with where your legs are. Or maybe it is rider related.

Either way jump western at your own risk. I wouldn't do it, that just screams internal bleeding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

None of what you have said still rules out saddle fit.

Fitting english saddles to a horse isn't as simple as it seems. And trying three or four is no guarantee any will work for a particular horse.

But whatever.....


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Stoddard said:


> I'm POSITVE he hates how it feels, which is why I'm going to experiment with the gel pad as a last restort to see if it helps. Also, the saddle I use is large and seems to fits him pretty well. He doesn't express pain really, just kind of an "I don't wanna" attitude. If it does pinch, apparently every saddle ever put on him at this barn pinches him.


I'm curious, when you ride western do you use alot of leg?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Half the people in this barn have tried him. That's a few more than 4-5 dear.

I do! I use to help turn him almost every time I ask him to move.When I barebacked him yesterday, I kept my leg on him with the same pressure your suppose to use with an English rider. Truthfully, you can't get him to do much of anything without a onstant reminder that you're there.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I would ride him in an English saddle till he got over it. Ditch the western saddle for a while.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, I'm seeing it as a battle I won't win. He was raised as a hunting horse, following elk around and such. He's also thick headed sometimes; to the point where there literally is no safe way to ride through a problem sometimes. But, I have aother thread out for advicce on buying a jumper. There's a lot more to that one, so you can read it. 

But do y'all think that if I had a custom saddle built that's something at least similar to a western style with no horn, it'd be okay to do small stuff in?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Please be careful, OP!

My horse didn't like western.. but recently we tried a western saddle on him and he was fine after a short while.

English saddles fit way differently than western saddles, which I am sure you know.

Have you tried finding/borrowing an english saddle that fits (with correct padding.. don't overpad!) and lunging him in that so he can get used to it.. then ride him w/t and eventually c and see how he does?

If he veers off funny.. it could be he's not used to the direct contact of your legs because there is a lot less leather between the horse and you. It could be the rider doesn't have balance in the saddle, and causes the horse to teeter off course. Or it could be his way of saying "This is new.. I'm going to see what I can get away with or what this feels like"

It could be anything.

But if you are going to jump, do so bareback. Western saddle jumping is very risky due to that horn. At least borrow an Aussie and you can jump with that no problem.


Stoddard, you could try an Aussie or endurance saddle.. or they have "troopers" that I'm not familiar with but are very similar to western minus the horn. But I'd still give the english saddle a go.. maybe have a saddle fitter bring a few demos to try on.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm actually thinking of asking Nancy to have one of her Dressage pals to bring their measuring kit.


----------



## jumparound (Apr 27, 2012)

There is a correct way to jump in a western saddle. Obviously not for showing. But When I trail ride western and we come to logs that are down or anything else my horse decides he wants to jump, if you do it correctly, you don't get hurt. I agree with the other post about the Australian saddle or and endurance saddle without a horn. I have been training for a long time, just recently moved from 9 year of just outside of DC to where I am now. Your horse may like the wider tree if the Western saddle has QH bars. I read all your posts, and I am not trying to be a know it all, but I have never seen a horse that pitches a fit with an english saddle...unless it fits incorrectly, or doesn't like your position. Even if others have ridden in the english saddle he may not like the leg position or like others have said the saddle may not fit correctly. There are so many saddles out there these days, have you tried a treeless english saddle? what about dressage, just to see what he does. The main thing is fitting, no matter what the saddle is. An english saddle fits different on the withers, does he have any issues? Has a vet looked at that or his back? 

Sorry to babble on and on, it is late and I got on a ramble. If you want him to be a jumper, I would not give up on the english saddles. 

Good luck..


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Stoddard said:


> I'm actually thinking of asking Nancy to have one of her Dressage pals to bring their measuring kit.


That would be an excellent idea and would eliminate a lot of guesswork.

IDK how much you've read about english saddle fit so apologies if you know this already. But all english saddles are fit to a horse essentially the same way, regardless of what discipline they are for.

Here's a good primer on fitting them:
Points of Saddle Fitting


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Stoddard said:


> Well, I'm seeing it as a battle I won't win.


Then it wont be a battle you win. If you go into training a horse with that kind of attitude you might as well not even get on.

Sounds like the added leg pressure is what is bothering him. If it were me that horse would live in an english saddle till he got over it.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Stoddard said:


> He's also thick headed sometimes; to the point where there literally is no safe way to ride through a problem sometimes.


There are alot of times when Im riding though a problem and its not safe at all. But how are you going to fix the problem if you don't face it head on? Challenges are what make people better riders. Its not supposed to be easy, if it was all horse trainers would be out of a job. You gotta ride though the rough patches, if you are scared of getting hurt then get a trainer to help you. 

I can bet that one of the reasons why he is so "thick headed" is because no one has stuck with it and pushed him through his problems. Alot of horses with nasty attitudes have nasty attitudes because they get away with it being like that.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

.Delete. said:


> If it were me that horse would live in an english saddle till he got over it.


That would be my choice too.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

.Delete. said:


> Then it wont be a battle you win. If you go into training a horse with that kind of attitude you might as well not even get on.
> 
> Sounds like the added leg pressure is what is bothering him. If it were me that horse would live in an english saddle till he got over it.


If added leg pressure bothered him, wouldn't he have flipped some serious balls when I rode him bareback and had constant leg pressure on him so he wouldn't stop to graze? I mean, I'm pretty sure I used more leg barebacking him than I did in English. Not to say I wasn't using enough leg in English, it's just that it took consistent contact and pressure to make sure he kept moving, which isn't a problem I face with him very often. 

I will be looking to the problem of whether there's a problem with his withers. If there's no fix in my sights, I'll suggest to Nancy that a vet or chiro look at his back to make sure something isn't up with that area of his back (although he's never expressed severe sensitivity in his back). 

All of you may be completely right. At the same time, I could be right. I'm also personally the type of person who wants a horse who *wants* to do the job I'm asking him to do. I ride purely for fun, not for showing or money. I was hoping he'd take to English with flying colors, but Nancy has had him for months and his English hate hasn't been cured yet, so like I said, I don't know. I'll push this subject on him, but like I've said, if it seems like there's no cure, I'm not going to force him. I'll be needing a second horse in the future anyway, and Nancy has plenty of jumpers I can borrow until then when it comes to riding English (because I need that skill whether I jump Western, bareback, or upside-down).

I want to let you all know that I don't wish to come off as rude. I make myself seem like a jackass and I poke holes and argue to make sure the debate is worth the debate. Trust me guys, I don't just pick, prod, and go "ick." When I'm not on this forum, I'm piecing together all the advice given and constantly testing new ideas on my horse. So far we've progressed with each other _really_ well and I'm so proud of him.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

.Delete. said:


> There are alot of times when Im riding though a problem and its not safe at all. But how are you going to fix the problem if you don't face it head on? Challenges are what make people better riders. Its not supposed to be easy, if it was all horse trainers would be out of a job. You gotta ride though the rough patches, if you are scared of getting hurt then get a trainer to help you.
> 
> I can bet that one of the reasons why he is so "thick headed" is because no one has stuck with it and pushed him through his problems. Alot of horses with nasty attitudes have nasty attitudes because they get away with it being like that.


Nancy informed me (when I first started him) that he has severe leadership issues. I've also discovered he was a hunting horse (elk hunting). So, I can see where some of his problems are bubbling. 

Butterscotch is a very interesting horse, and I think that's why I fell head over heals for him as a riding partner. He's an amazing trail horse. There are some bad moments and habits, but still very fun to ride. In the arena, no matter what saddle, he gets crabby. I've ridden him through his crabbiness in Western until he finally did what I wanted of him, then rewarded him by opening the gate and riding him around the ranch.

I'm still trying to form ideas around training him to trail alone, but Nancy has yet to let me try again. And the only reason I didn't ride it out last time is because of how narrow the path was, with electric fence on both side with horses behind them. Then, there was the "New" barn which has a lot of sharp farm equipment. I don't care about falling or getting hurt, I care about my _horse_ falling and getting hurt. I really didn't feel like having him rear or spin out of control and flop over onto something that could end his life, or get tangled up in the wire and create a hazard for not just me, not just him, but for the other horses as well. And when it comes to facing problems in English, I usually ride him through whatever the problem is until I'm physically incapable of continuing. (I've been noticing I've been getting weird upper/lower abdominal cramps, and my back will start murdering me out of nowhere.)


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Good luck and keep us informed. I'm sure we can all learn something from your work with him.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I teach my trail horses to jump western. I love to jump, but only really jump western and my horses are mainly western trail horses.

I think it's fine to jump western as long as you do it safely.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I've done some trail jumping in a Western saddle,but I do prefer the Aussie, as mine doesn't have a horn. Sounds like you are doing all you can to insure that your horse is comfortable,so you are on the right track.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I dont see you as coming off rude at all. And i hope you didnt take what i was saying as rude.

Im glad your looking into all your options. Good luck!


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for your comments guys. I rode him bareback today, and when I was throug I put a couple different saddles on him. His withers are just way too freaking big for anything at this ranch. So! To everyone who was right, thanks for making me check! So when I get enough money, I'm going to have a complete custom built for us. Trail savvy, jump friendly. Anyone wanna help me out with this?


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Good deal that you found the reason he was upset. It's like running in shoes two sizes too small.

Anyway, the best option is to find a saddle fitter than will travel to you. It's not cheap but what you learn is priceless and you will save money and frustration in the long run by avoiding a ton of unsuitable saddles that have to be returned or resold at a loss. Most fitters have different saddles of different brands and sizes in their truck for you to try.

In addition to a fitter narrowing down the saddle field for you, they can fine tune the fit of saddles that are close but not quite right. The panels (the saddle cushions that lie on the horse) on most saddles are flocked (stuffed) with wool. Wool flocked panels can be restuffed in different ways by a good fitter to relieve pressure where they are tight and fill in where they are loose or too wide.

Some english saddle brands have adjustable trees or tree points that can make finding an acceptable fit less of a hassle.

And finally you can buy saddle pads that come with pockets for foam padding to make up for slight fit problems. The best are half pads lined with sheepskin underneath and with shim pockets on top. Mattes, Fleeceworks, and Thinline all make some variation of that. And if the fit is good enough to not need shims but still not quite right, there are even more brands of sheepskin lined half pads that will work without needing shims.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

For all around use, you really can't go wrong with either a jumping saddle or an all purpose saddle. Just about any maker has several choices in both styles. Wintec would be a good place to start. 

I'd avoid dressage saddles. They are great for trail riding, and you can jump low stuff in them if you shorten the stirrups, but they don't really balance you right for real jumps.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Like I said, I'm gonna go the complete custom route. There's a lot of saddle builders here, so I'm going to make an appointment and tailer him to whoever makes my saddle so they can make measurements. I'm not planning to show, really. So I guess I can skip out on English styles completely. I just like to jump bbecause it feels amazing.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

If you're going to get a custom made saddle ($$$$) and would like to jump, why not just get a custom made jumping saddle?

It will cost you the same and it will actually be designed for the job.

English saddles are not "for show". They are a specific tool for a specific job. Just like western saddles, in fact.

There are many US saddlers that will measure your horse and you can get a custom made, custom fitted saddle straight from England.

http://www.hastilowusa.com/blackcountry.shtml


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

My current western saddle is nice, but it's finally starting to wear out. Nothing has brokn of yet, thank god, but I don't wanna do longer than long tail rides in it - there not any padding left in the seat, which I think might actually be a touch smal. I wouldn't mind having a dual purpose saddle, even if it costs more money to make a special request. I know English saddles aren't show saddles. I'm simply saying I might as well get something I can always use no matter what I wanna do, versus trying to get the money for two custom saddles.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Stoddard said:


> I'm simply saying I might as well get something I can always use no matter what I wanna do, versus trying to get the money for two custom saddles.


I understand. 

So unless you rope cattle, a horn doesn't serve a whole lot of purpose. In which case, this saddle will let you do anything else you want to do: Hastilow Competition Saddles, USA - Product » Hastilow General Purpose Proflex Saddle


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll check that link out next time I'm on my computer. Thanks for being helpful, mldot.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Stoddard said:


> My current western saddle is nice, but it's finally starting to wear out. Nothing has brokn of yet, thank god, but I don't wanna do longer than long tail rides in it - there not any padding left in the seat, which I think might actually be a touch smal. I wouldn't mind having a dual purpose saddle, even if it costs more money to make a special request. I know English saddles aren't show saddles. I'm simply saying I might as well get something I can always use no matter what I wanna do, versus trying to get the money for two custom saddles.


Saddles are always a matter of preference. Since I stopped working cattle decades ago I'll never go back to anything with a horn :lol:.
I'm also not a big fan of having large pommel in fron of me if I end up having to jump, but to each his own.

My choice of saddle types (some already mentioned) if jumping was going to be in the cards would be:
Trooper, Buena Vista, certain low pommel endurance or an Australian Stock saddle (but have the poley's angled up more than back).
All are well suited for trail riding and jumping.

I like Troopers. Russ Heskett (Heskett Saddlesworks) made a Trooper for my hard to fit mare (9" gullet) and I have to give him high marks for taking on the job, his efforts to get the right fit, customer service and quality of the saddle.
A good stock saddle or a good endurance will likely carry the highest price tag.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Troopers don't look like you could jump in them...


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Troopers don't look like you could jump in them...


They've been jumping with them since before 1850. Before 1900 (and during the 1900's) it was probably the most widely used military saddle in the world. The mounted troops (Cav and mounted infantry) of the British Empire (Australia, UK, NZ, South Africa, Canada, etc...) all used it. It wasn't call a Trooper and it went through some name changes with variations being made (e.g. the military Universal Pattern saddle), but there is no mistaking them as earlier versions of todays Trooper saddle.

While it won't apply to the vast majority of riders, because so few do distance riding, it's a lot easier on the horse then any of what the US calls an "English" saddle.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks, I've been looking for info on troopers but the only thing I ever hear them being used for is bird dog trials. They don't seem to be crazy expensive either.


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

thw reason i started riding english was to jump because i was told that the heavy weight of the western saddl ehurts the horses back. not sure if its true though lol


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

skyhorse1999 said:


> thw reason i started riding english was to jump because i was told that the heavy weight of the western saddl ehurts the horses back. not sure if its true though lol


Not only are they a lot heavier, they restrict the horse's use of his shoulders as he needs them for max effort.

Plus western saddles do absolutely nothing to help you jump either.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

skyhorse1999 said:


> thw reason i started riding english was to jump because i was told that the heavy weight of the western saddl ehurts the horses back. not sure if its true though lol


Yes, they weigh more. They also distribute the weight over roughly twice as much area, meaning fewer lbs/sq inch. They were, after all, intended for riding 12+ hour days. So if you use a 150 lb rider as a baseline, and use 15 lbs and 35 lbs as saddle weights, you end up with 165 lbs spread over about half the area (English) that 185 lbs is spread over western.

Having ridden both styles as a bouncing beginner, my horses preferred me to bounce in a western saddle. Now I ride Aussie, which is basically a dressage saddle with mickey mouse ears and a weird girth.



mildot said:


> Not only are they a lot heavier, they restrict the horse's use of his shoulders as he needs them for max effort...


That must be why folks cut cattle and run barrels in English saddles - because they free up the horse's shoulder to move better....

But for jumping anything significant, English is better. Much better.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm gonna look around the saddle world and try things. I've sat on an aussie before and it was like air.. Omg. So we'll see.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

bsms said:


> That must be why folks cut cattle and run barrels in English saddles - because they free up the horse's shoulder to move better.....


A) They use them because that's what everyone does and because they have handle to hold on to.

B) You might want to check to see how far a horse's shoulder blade rotates at a gallop vs how far it does when he jumps.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

A) No.

B) You might want experience with a western saddle before you discuss what contact there is and where.

The problem with a western saddle for jumping is that the long tree prevents the horse's back from flexing as much as the horse wants, combined with putting the rider's weight too far back, and being pretty hard to get out of to free up the back.

That doesn't make it impossible to jump with a western saddle. I saw a clip a few years ago of a guy jumping 4' with a western saddle...but the saddle was an obvious handicap.

The old style Army jumpers (pre-Caprilli) would have felt OK using a western saddle, but they weren't all that good at jumping, either...


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

A horse's shoulder will rotate more at a jump than a corner, but also rotates quite a lot when they go from side to side at high speeds. In cutting, you can't waste your time holding onto a horn, as a saddle horns only true purpose has isn't to be lung to for dear life. I never hold onto it when I do barrels (for fun...)


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Crap my brain is dead. Corner = canter/gallop


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

I skimmed over the posts! Glad your looking at another saddle- definitively wouldn't want to jump high/competitive in a western.

That said... I don't think anyone mentioned this yet. I show trail (both 'show' trail and competitive) and occasionally they'll have a log or a lowish jump set up, so yes I do occasionally jump my horse in a western saddle  Never caught my bra on the saddle, but maybe that's cause my padding's a little 'closer to home' if you will.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

well, I never intend to really show. But that said, I jumped him once in wesstern and he took the jump beautifully, and my bra was no where near being caught. (I actually can't see how that'd work..)


----------



## Amandaa (Apr 23, 2012)

Ive been jumping for years western and have never been jabbed by the horn and my horses like it just fine. Just remember to never lean forward too much, just lean forward a little or not at all and youll be fine!


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks to all the fellow cowgirls who threw out some advies


----------



## justinebee (Jul 21, 2010)

Western saddles aren't made for jumping horses. Their shape and weight distribution is not designed for jumping obstacles. The issue you are having with your horse sounds like either a saddle fit issue, a foreword (mental state, not speed) issue with the horse, or an issue with the rider's seat. Leg pressures should be the same in both english and western. The amount of leg pressure you apply is based on the horse, not the discipline. If you really want to start jumping your horse, I reccomend you go to a saddle fitter for advice. Also, I DON'T reccomend jumping bareback when you are a beginner. That will cause you to clamp on the horse, and most likely slam on the horse's back.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

justinebee said:


> Western saddles aren't made for jumping horses. Their shape and weight distribution is not designed for jumping obstacles. The issue you are having with your horse sounds like either a saddle fit issue, a foreword (mental state, not speed) issue with the horse, or an issue with the rider's seat. Leg pressures should be the same in both english and western. The amount of leg pressure you apply is based on the horse, not the discipline. If you really want to start jumping your horse, I reccomend you go to a saddle fitter for advice. Also, I DON'T reccomend jumping bareback when you are a beginner. That will cause you to clamp on the horse, and most likely slam on the horse's back.


I'm not really a beginner. I know the basics of jumping, I just chose to never go higher than 3 feet. I simply didn't want to back when I was younger, and I still have no desire to do so. Small jumps are enough to make me feel awesome. Besides that, I didn't really plan to jump bareback until a) my leg muscles build up and b) to gain the feel of his movements in all the other gaits. Because, y'know, that stuffs important when you don't wanna die. xD

But cowboys have jumped in a western saddle, respected professionals jump in a western saddle - just because it isn't specialized doesn't make it impossible. Granted I'll be doing what I said I plan to do and get a custom, lightweight saddle (that's at least close to western in appearance) that's small jump friendly. Like, I'm literally going to find someone who will outright build a new saddle.


----------

